# [SOLVED] UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm looking forward to buying UPS soon. I'm not sure what I need in terms of wattage capacity. Many people told me 650VA would be enough and I will get like 15mins for each as a shut down time when the electricity cuts.

I have two desktop PCs and I'm going to use two monitors on one of them.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*

What is the total watts everything is going to draw? Need to add them up, they should be listed on the label for each one like the tower and monitor.

650 VA I think is pretty small.

BG


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*



Basementgeek said:


> What is the total watts everything is going to draw? Need to add them up, they should be listed on the label for each one like the tower and monitor.
> 
> 650 VA I think is pretty small.
> 
> BG


I have 480W and 600W PCs.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*

600VA would probably get you 5 minutes backup on one PC, especially 2 years down the road .. 

I test UPS's daily, one of the 1000VA rack mounts, that we use to back up servers, gives me 20 minutes when I have 4 * 60watt bulbs connected to it and pull the plug!
It uses 3 internal 12V/5AH batteries to provide the backup power. 
Another unit (not rack mounted) which uses two 12V/7.2AH batteries has a similar performance.

I would check the specs for the type of UPS that you want to use and try to find a reasonable unit around the 1000VA level which uses 2 or more batteries. Remember also that the batteries that come with the UPS will normally last around 3 maybe 4 years, however they are delivered fresh from the battery mfr to the ups mfr. Like with car batteries the new batteries seem to last a lot longer than the "replacements" bought off of the shelf when the batteries lose performance. I have 3 "older" UPS's which seem to require battery replacement about every 24 months since replacing with locally obtainable merchandise. By the time the shop outlets get the batteries they are already anywhere between 6 and 12 months old.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*



Done_Fishin said:


> 600VA would probably get you 5 minutes backup on one PC, especially 2 years down the road ..
> 
> I test UPS's daily, one of the 1000VA rack mounts, that we use to back up servers, gives me 20 minutes when I have 4 * 60watt bulbs connected to it and pull the plug!
> It uses 3 internal 12V/5AH batteries to provide the backup power.
> ...



In fact, I have a very old UPS lying around. It is 220W and it has built-in surge protector, short circuit protector, and voltage regulator. So, I was wondering if I could still use it for my PC just for protection from over voltage or any electricity leakage. I know it will not give any power to my PC during electricity shut down, but at least maybe some stability in electrical power. 

I just bought a Prolink EnerHome 650VA for a friend. He will be using for only one PC system. I'm thinking to get the same brand and model but, of higher capacity as suggested by you.

Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*

I wouldn't use that 220W for anything other than a small home stereo system or similar. It's not built for power just emergency lighting. If you tried it on any of your PC's it will probably go into meltdown. MY UPS's are about 500 watts each, bought secondhand from a technician friend and I don't expect to get much more than about 5 minutes out of them .. just enough to safely power down my PC's in a power outage. My hi-fi system is attached to one of them to ensure that I have at least some sound in the blackout :laugh:


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: UPS to support 2 desktop PCs?*



Done_Fishin said:


> I wouldn't use that 220W for anything other than a small home stereo system or similar. It's not built for power just emergency lighting. If you tried it on any of your PC's it will probably go into meltdown. MY UPS's are about 500 watts each, bought secondhand from a technician friend and I don't expect to get much more than about 5 minutes out of them .. just enough to safely power down my PC's in a power outage. My hi-fi system is attached to one of them to ensure that I have at least some sound in the blackout :laugh:


Alright, thanks! Will respect that.


----------

